# This is humiliating!



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't worry about it! It won't necessarily get worse. My male puppy first starting humping a towel at 12 weeks. It's not a sex thing when they are that young. It's part of play. Girl dogs and boy dogs will do it. Stuffed animals, bedding, towels, other dogs, all are fair game. My dog never became a chronic humper, but will do so on occasion when playing to show dominance. He's due to be neutered next week at 13 months.

If you want him to stop, take away the toy or distract him with an "ah ah" and give him something different to play with.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Jake had a 3 ft stuffed dog that he humped, Imagine my surprise the day he was out in all his glory, I was shocked and embarrassed. My nine year old said Oh come on mom it's only his penis! Eventually he stopped doing this.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't worry about it, it's just play time for them. My 4 months girl humps as well.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

you think thats embarrassing ever see a 2 year old male chihuahua hump a 10 year old male golden retriever now thats embarrassing. Shelley my 6 month old humps Einstein my 10 year old all the time. I just say NO Shelley off and she normally listens same with the chihuahua.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and some never outgrow it.....it's just a dog thing.....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep Tucker does this from time to time. Saying "no" and redirecting works well for us. Work on nipping it in the bud now, as when he does it to your kids or your significant other, it is not as cute. I swear Tucker gets all "lovey-eyed" when he is in the mood.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker does that to our bed pillows! Ugh! He even pulls them off my bed and brings them outside to "suck" on them...Ugh! Ugh! I try not to let it bother me too much. He doesn't mount anything else and he's a good boy. I do get tired of buying new pillows all the time though.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> you think thats embarrassing ever see a 2 year old male chihuahua hump a 10 year old male golden retriever now thats embarrassing. Shelley my 6 month old humps Einstein my 10 year old all the time. I just say NO Shelley off and she normally listens same with the chihuahua.


OMG! I can only imagine what this much look like!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam outgrew his 'humpty hump' period but Ike will still hump anything over the size of a basketball. He also tries to hump any dog who will play with him. Our neighbor's 5 year old Golden still plays humpty hump too. He and Ike take turns, rest, start again. It' embarassing and I try to redirect the behavior with not much luck. I think this is a huge reason why Ike has few dogs that will tolerate him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Totally normal. It should lessen after he's neutered. Selka and Gunner still sometimes hump the air when they are excited. They have never tried to hump anyone's leg.

My dad's female terrier has a stuffed dog "boyfriend". we tell her to take it in the other room!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

When we got Obi my friend gave me a teddy that was bigger than him to give him something to snuggle up to - he immediately humped it! That was an 8 week old pup! I quickly realised that if it was furry and fair game, i.e. a stuffed toy, then he was going to hump it. This was pretty embarrasing and not what the stuffed toy was intended for... lol!!!!!!! Needless to say, the stuffed toy did not remain in his bed for very long! He never developed a habit of this, and castration definitely helps, although with a puppy, I believe it's probably more a dominance thing than a sexual one. Embarrasing but funny tho!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay... IMHO... 'humping' for dogs is not necessarily a sexual thing. As Tanyac stated, generally it is a dominance issue.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson (also 10 weeks old) started doing this the day he came home at 7.5 weeks! He tried a few times to our cat, too. We say "eh eh" or make a short clap to get his attention and then redirect him. He hasn't done it to any of his dog and puppy friends that we've had playdates with and he doesn't really seem to have a dominant personality, so I think it's just playful excitement in Gibson's case. I stop him from doing it because I don't want him to try it out on the wrong dog and get in trouble for it.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

This isn't something to worry about at all. As mentioned before its a playful/domin thing. My girl does it all the time to our yorkshire terrier and I've seen jo-jo(yorkie) do it to her as well. Its nothing sexual at all, just dogs being dogs  If it bothers you as much as you act then do what you can to correct it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I see it here too, Sadie is humping Jack, Chewie is humping Jack..poor Jack gets it all and he's the one not neutered yet...LOL


----------



## Fractal (Jun 26, 2008)

lol....

This sounds like Rocky a few months ago xD...

But he was really out of hand. He was humping men in suits, people who came to the house, my younger brothers and an 8 week old bulldog. He would just sprint away as soon as a dog was seen.

After we got him neutered he was a lot better and doesn't get the need to hump anything.

But then we got Honey, who from day 1 keeps humping Rocky, when hes on two legs...Everyones like..."Uh Honey?"

It should calm down, but if he's like Rocky, good luck xD


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure it's all in play, but it's kind of embarrassing when he does it in front of other people! He only does it to this one toy and nothing else. He hasn't tried to do it to us, our 3 cats, or our German Shepherd, so I'm not too worried. He'll definitely be getting neutered when he's old enough!


----------

